# Building massive shoulders....



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Im looking on some advice, im looking for the best possible split for me for shoulders, I've been training for like 2.5 years now. Im a big guy. What im needing is a good shoulders routine to start blasting all aspects, anterior, medial, posterior & traps.

What my goal is, is to build out width, im lacking in width in all honesty, I want to build my shoulders right out so i've got that width and also to bring my traps on. And some more thickness onto the shoulders overall.

Help appreciated in ideas. Thanks


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

well start off with side laterals.

try this for few wks?

side laterals 4x6-10 (throw in a drop set from time to time on last set)

seated shoulder press 4x6-8

pronotion flys 4x6-8 (thes can be done bent over or with your chest on the pad of an incline bench)

barbell shrugs 4-6x10-20


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

want massive shoulders?

add 100lbs to your shoulder press and deadlift.

job done!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

ok then ill do that next week

job will be done ok


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> ok then ill do that next week
> 
> job will be done ok


i think ur ok for size if im perfectly honest.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> well start off with side laterals.
> 
> try this for few wks?
> 
> ...


Cheers I'll give that a shot m8.

Anything else I should add in? or is that enough  ?


----------



## Gee-bol (Jul 2, 2009)

deadlifts are the way for me.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lots of calories


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> well start off with side laterals.
> 
> try this for few wks?
> 
> ...


im also looking to split my back day from ym shoulders day as its too much in 1 go.

what are side laterals, like crucifix position, then make a "flapping movement" ie arms down to side, then open to crucifix position again?


----------



## fxleisure (Apr 15, 2008)

HJL said:


> im also looking to split my back day from ym shoulders day as its too much in 1 go.
> 
> what are side laterals, *like crucifix position, then make a "flapping movement" ie arms down to side, then open to crucifix position again*?


Hahah thats the best description for an exercise I have ever heard !

I wouldn't do much flapping though mate if you want them shoulders to grow.

Reps for that though


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

try doing seated side laterals, both arms at same time, much harder and better than single arm imo


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

shrugs for traps?


----------



## mr.squatrack (Jun 27, 2005)

Cleans and presses blow up my shoulders and traps ridiculously well add some lateral raises and maybe some seated db presses if you need more volume


----------



## bbeweel (Oct 7, 2008)

bowen86 said:


> shrugs for traps?


Deadlifts

Upwright rows

BB shrugs

DB shrugs

All good for traps ,or just rely on genetics like me and hardly train them:thumb:


----------



## 1bpk (Jun 22, 2009)

behind the neck press


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

SK-XO, no that is plenty mate

bowen86, yes shrugs for traps, why not? lol do you train at all? lol

mr.squatrack, Cleans and presses and db press in same sesion?

godsgifttoearth, never enough size! get heavy or go home and die!

bbeweel, yea buddy only one to make sence! lol


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Alright sound m8. I'll give it a shot for 4-6 weeks and come back with any results  .


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

pre-exaust.slow , perfect seated side laterals to failure.immediately, followed by seated behind neck press to failure. 1 cycle, then bent over lat raise for rear delts to failure.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

essexboy said:


> pre-exaust.slow , perfect seated side laterals to failure.immediately, followed by seated behind neck press to failure. 1 cycle, then bent over lat raise for rear delts to failure.


I like this not a million sets, could and should IMO be done reasonably quick but not fast enough to reduce strength etc.

May give this ago myself actually.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Hang Clean & Press

Laterals

Smith Press

Facepulls supersetted with rear delt fly

Done


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

fxleisure said:


> Hahah thats the best description for an exercise I have ever heard !
> 
> I wouldn't do much flapping though mate if you want them shoulders to grow.
> 
> Reps for that though


i meant lower arms to side slowly in a controled motion! lol

cheers dude.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Width is all about the side delts. Side delts side delts SIDE DELTS   

Most people will do three different exercises for pecs or biceps or front delts yet when it comes to side delts they'll just do a few sets of side raises and then wonder why they're not getting the width they want. Their pecs and front delts are coming on great guns but no width, argh!!!!!!!11111one

I've been trying FST-7 (fascia stretching training) training on my side delts and it is doing the job. I basically do 10 sets of side raises...

Set 1. 10kg db's. x 20 reps - easy warm up set.

Set 2. 12.5kg dbs x 20 reps - getting the full 20 reps is sometimes a challenge

Set 3. 15kg dbs for as many reps as possible + partials - this is my current heavy set.

Now the FST-7 kicks in.

Grap the 10kg'ers again and do seven sets. Each set is done with only 30 seconds rest in between, aiming for 12 reps a set, no rest between reps, keeping constant tension -the idea is to pump the side delts up as much as humanly possible and stretch the fascia sheath surrounding the muscle.

By the end of those seven sets my side delts are pumped to fvck and it feels and looks great. I really really really recommend it. :thumb:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Oh and the side (no pun intended!) benefit is that the traps get a good workout too!


----------



## jonno (May 23, 2006)

Spookily enough I have trouble building my lateral delts. They are small compared to the rest of the delt area. Should I bang away with light dumbell raises, or go heavy using a cheat style raise. A good thread though mate. Will keep a close eye on this one. :thumb:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

defdaz said:


> Width is all about the side delts. Side delts side delts SIDE DELTS
> 
> Most people will do three different exercises for pecs or biceps or front delts yet when it comes to side delts they'll just do a few sets of side raises and then wonder why they're not getting the width they want. Their pecs and front delts are coming on great guns but no width, argh!!!!!!!11111one
> 
> ...


Cheers for that mate, might give that a go  .

Really desperate to get width haha, want to be as wide as I can be. So i'll try this. Do you reckon using this at the end of the shoulder workout to exhaust completely?

And I see what you mean of people not working the medial head. For me it's been the same, I'd always have plenty of heavy military presses, behind neck, lots of work on rear and front delt. But the side I always just did lateral raises tbh, not very effective, so i'll change up and make a small routine. Medial head is hard to work so it will be a bitch for me to do this and last those 3 sets without form going to crap haha. Will have to lighten up. Repped.


----------



## Gee-bol (Jul 2, 2009)

im still a firm beleiver thats making your lats bigger is a better option to get width..side delts can only go so much.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Gee-bol said:


> im still a firm beleiver thats making your lats bigger is a better option to get width..side delts can only go so much.


True, funily enough my lats are my lagging part. Always have a big chest, very big arms, quite good legs tbh etc. But lats have always been a bitch to get bigger.


----------



## Gee-bol (Jul 2, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> True, funily enough my lats are my lagging part. Always have a big chest, very big arms, quite good legs tbh etc. But lats have always been a bitch to get bigger.


deadlifts and weighted chin ups mate...since starting doing these on a regular basis my lats have improved vastly...again improving my shoulder width along with them.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

hilly2008 said:


> *lots of calories*


NOOOOO! Just the right amount! 

Strict, slow standing lateral raises are the way to go for wide shoulders.

One side at a time. Lean your other shoulder slightly on a solid upright to prevent cheating.

Keep the weight well out to the side, don't let it creep towards the front. Don't throw or bounce it.

Go slowly, to just above horizontal and don't let the weight off at the bottom.

2 warm-up sets of about 15 and 3 working sets of 10-12, 30 secs pause between sets, maybe failing at 8 on the last set.

Don't be tempted to do more: if you're doing them intense and heavy enough you won't be able to strictly, and you'll just go backwards.


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

To get big side delts do 4 things... It has worked for me...

1. Heavy laterals, going up to 40kg dumbbells for sets of 6-8..

2. Up the dose.. I mean at leat 2g a week of gear...

3. Masterbate with both hands together and make sure little fingers pointing upwards..

4. Eat more cabbage.

Follow the above for a month and report back.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

SK-XO said:


> True, funily enough my lats are my lagging part. Always have a big chest, very big arms, quite good legs tbh etc. *But lats have always been a bitch to get bigger.*


Close grip pull downs and straight arm push downs.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

massive i have followed that regime b4 and it was amazing in terms of mass!


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

hilly2008 said:


> I like this not a million sets, could and should IMO be done reasonably quick but not fast enough to reduce strength etc.
> 
> May give this ago myself actually.


hilly the secret to this is form.do not "hitch" the dumbell up.it must be slowish and delt strength only.you really have to concentrate, on this.when you fail get pressing immedialtely,much more than 3/4 seconds and your delts will begin to recover.after you have failed , a couple of forced reps, or breakdowns should finnish you off nicely!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> To get big side delts do 4 things... It has worked for me...
> 
> 1. Heavy laterals, going up to 40kg dumbbells for sets of 6-8..
> 
> ...


how many reps and sets for this one???


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

Greyphantom said:


> how many reps and sets for this one???


until failure


----------



## jonno (May 23, 2006)

Massive, happy with points 1,2,3 but number 4 is a bit steep. How much cabbage ?????????? :bounce:


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2009)

Heavy smith machine front presses and db side laterals work for me.

Nothing fancy the whole work out takes 10 minutes the delts get pounded all the time any way.

A mate of mine has huge delts and he never trains them as they get hit with other body parts.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

con, that is all about genetics tho buddy, i never train my cock but its massive!


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> con, that is all about genetics tho buddy, i never train my cock but its massive!


Not if your training back and chest correctly mate, in that case all you really need is side laterals.

I am not in the belief that every thing has to be trained because the body grows as a whole if you do it right but every one to their own


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i am only doing side laterals for shoulders as of 2 weeks ago. will see how they get on.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

hilly2008 said:


> i am only doing side laterals for shoulders as of 2 weeks ago. will see how they get on.


One arm at a time?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> One arm at a time?


at the moment both arms at the same time but once i hit a sticking point then will switch to single arms i imagine then switch to seated.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2009)

hilly2008 said:


> at the moment both arms at the same time but once i hit a sticking point then will switch to single arms i imagine then switch to seated.


Do them 1 arm at a time as it reduces the back involvement.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

good point. at the moment im doing them on a machine as have pulled bicep. once it heals i will go 2 1 arm as i no prodriver is going to suggest that as well when he pops back in.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Con said:


> Do them 1 arm at a time as it reduces the back involvement.


Yes! And cheating. Stand leaning your other shoulder lightly on a rigid upright and do them slowly and strictly. Don't let your arm creep to the front.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Try doing lateral raises on a bench. Sit on the end and have feet on the other end (knees up- inverted 'V')

Lesss weight but really feel it in delts- removes the momentum completely.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

will do pro

chris i have done these bore and they are pretty good.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i dont really use fst7 but ive used a few times for shoulders doing side laterals both arms same time seated, works quite good


----------



## All4n (May 30, 2008)

godsgifttoearth said:


> want massive shoulders?
> 
> add 100lbs to your shoulder press and deadlift.
> 
> job done!


+



hilly2008 said:


> lots of calories


This.

Can't beat the basics yet they are so often forgotten.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> well start off with side laterals.
> 
> try this for few wks?
> 
> ...


Well started this today. Overall was intense and very sore haha. The side laterals were a killer, same with shoulder press. Pronotion flyes weren't to bad, seemed to struggle a bit to get a full range of motion after a while so just held and squeezed. Shrugs were fine but considering using dumbbells. Cheers.


----------



## big_nige (Apr 3, 2007)

also when doin side raises keep ur baby finger above ur thumb


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

my delts are my best body part, heavy db shoulder pressing, 60-65k heavy sets for ten but main thing is touch your shoulders with every rep!

behind the neck press heavy

lat raises light high reps, small rest til they are wrecking

I tend to do rears and shrugs with back the day before but sometimes fry em again on shoulders night


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

big_nige said:


> also when doin side raises keep ur baby finger above ur thumb


Yes! :thumb: This is an old trick to accentuate the rear delts!


----------

